# Wood Juice



## wombat (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone tried this "Wood Juice" for stabilizing ? It's from the same guys that make Pentacryl.

I'm thinking of trying it with a vacuum jar for some scales.


----------



## sleevecc (Dec 31, 2017)

It appears this is more like an anchor seal not a stabilizer. But I could stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sleevecc (Dec 31, 2017)

Then again after readin on it.. not sure but I honestly dont think it will give the effect you are looking for compared to WSResin, CJ that are out there. But I guess it depends on what you are doing as well.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd be interested in reading the directions and seeing the MSDS to get an idea of what is in it. It talks about drying so I'd wonder if it was pulled in with a vacuum, how long it'd take to dry all the way through.


----------



## TimR (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ve tried a couple of these products and either I used it incorrectly or on a wood it didn’t like with less than expected results. Definitely not a shortcut to vacuum stabilization.


----------

